# java ferns not attaching



## T4987 (Nov 25, 2006)

is there anyway to make a javafern attach faster? I've had mine tied down for months now and when i cut the strings it fell off not a single root was attached to the rock.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Is the plant growing? Did you tie it too tight?


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

I don't mean to be Captain Obvious here but I'll ask just to rule it out  You are attaching it to lava rock or holey/lace rock correct? I have seen ppl try to attach it to smooth stones and wonder why it didn't secure  To be honest when I had less then good lighting my jf took months and months to secure. When I eventually got into plants and realized that 1.5 wpg of flo light wasnt enough and bought decent lights it would attach in 6 weeks. It really depends on what you have in terms of lighting. Or like damon asked if you killed off the roots by tieing too tightly.


----------



## T4987 (Nov 25, 2006)

I finally got one little plant to attach to a piece of petrified wood. I've still got a ton more to attach because my main plant grows several each month. I collect rocks so hopefully I can find another rock in my collection that my ferns will attach too.

Edit: Not sure what the problem was but it might be light I have 3 wpg in my tank but I got the fern to attach in a 1g clear bottle. I put it out by my window which gets great light my bonsai tree loves it.


----------

